# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  معاهد المواساة للعلوم التطبيقية !

## بيسان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


الآن بدأ التسجيل في معاهد المواساة للعلوم التطبيقية !

بنين و بنات / صباحي و مسائي / علمي و ادبي


* دبلومات في :
- التمريض .
- الأشعة .
- الصيدلة .
- تقنيات الأسنان .
- المختبرات الطبية .
- السجلات الطبية .
- إدارة المستشفيات .
- البصريات .


* كن متفوقاً و نافس على وظيفة لدى مستشفيات المواساة .
* دورة مجانية في اللغة الإنجليزية و الحاسب الآلي .


الخبر / بنين - شارع الظهران - أبراج الدوسري / الطابق الثاني 
هاتف مجاني : 8001222280 - جوال 0505825631


الدمام / بنات - العزيزية - إمتداد شارع المزارع باتجاه الكورنيش مقابل استديو بنات 
هاتف : 8170387 03

----------


## morningroz

انا بصراحه ابغى اسجل بس محتارهـ وين اسجل
في معهد المواساه والله معهد السباعي والله الأكاديميه الدوليه للعلوم الصحيه


محتاره واجد واجد ولحد الىن ماسجلت في مكآن

ياريت اذا احد يعرف شيء عن هالمعاهد يفيدني

وخبروني اي معهد احسن علشان اسجل طبعاً عن تجربه





ومشكور على الموضوع 



الومهـ

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

خيتو نصيحتي بالاول شنو الدبلوم الا تبيه وعليه تحددي

----------


## morningroz

ابي ادرس صيدله ابي ادخل معهد ولا ابي اندم واقول ياريت

رحت المعهد الثاني


ياريت اختي تفيدني


بجد محتاجه لأرائكم

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم
اني نويه في سجلاات طبيه 
ويش رايكم ادخل في اي معهد معهد المواساه للعلوم التطبيقيه والله معهد السباعي والله معهد التنميه والله لاكاديميه العلوم الصحيه
والله اني محتاره وين اسجل بس كل ماسال احد يقول لاسجلي لاانه مافي وظيفه ولايش تدرسي وتعبي حالش وبعدين مافي وظايف

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

اهلين خيتو المنصيحتي لك اول شي شوفي دبلوم المعتمد في اي معهد وبعدين تحددي المعهد وتسالي عنه اما بالنسبة الى الصيدله الاماكن المعتمده بحسب موقع الهيئة

وهذا كل معهد والدبلومات المعتمده فيه اسم المعهد : معهد المانع للتدريب الصحي للبنات بالخبرلتخصص : برنامج دبلوم الصيدلةلتخصص : برنامج دبلوم التمريض التخصص : برنامج دبلوم المختبراتاسم المعهد : الاكاديمية الدولية للعلوم الصحيةللبنات بالدمامالتخصص : دبلوم المختبرات الطبيةالتخصص : دبلوم التمريضالتخصص : برنامج إدارة الخدمات الصحيةلتخصص : برنامج دبلوم الصيدلة اسم المعهد : معهد السباعي للبنات بالدمامالتخصص : دبلوم الصيدلةالتخصص : دبلوم التمريضاسم المعهد : معهد التنمية العربي للبنات بالدمامالتخصص : دبلوم التمريضالتخصص : دبلوم العلاج الطبيعياسم المعهد : معهد المواساة للعلوم التطبيقية بالدمام (بنات)التخصص : دبلوم الأشعة
التخصص :
 دبلوم التمريض
التخصص : برنامج دبلوم المختبرات
 التخصص : برنامج دبلوم تقنية الأسنانhttp://scfhs.org/institutes/componen...per/Itemid,33/

----------


## morningroz

يعني ادرس في معهد السباعي


طيب طيب ابي اعرف شلون شكله هل هو كشخه والا عادي

----------


## morningroz

ويعني مايصير ادرس صيدله في معهد المواساه ؟؟



بليز جاوبوني

----------


## أخت القمر

مرحبا

ممكن اعرف كيفيه التسجيل شلون

وبعدين ابي اعرف عن المعهد اكثر
وااذا ممكن رابط الموقع

وشكرااا

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

خيتو معهدالمواساة مافيه صيدلة الا لشباب خيتو اني في الاكاديمية ادرس صيدلة

----------


## صعب تنساني

مساء الخير جميعـا
 ابي اعرف عن معهد المواساة أكثر

 هل انه صحيح اذا خلصت دراسه هم اللي يشغلونكم؟؟

 وشهادتهم معتمده او لا

 يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

خيتوو اذا جبنتي ممتاز

لازم تكوني من الخمس الاوائل وامتياز بعدين يوظفوونش عدهم

ايه معتمده 

اختك..سوبر

----------


## بدر الدجى $$$

السلام عليكم 
اريد اسئل اذا كان في تسجيل للنصف الثاني في معهد المواساه؟؟؟

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

ايه فيه تسجيل في جميع المعاهد الصحية
وبالتوفيق

----------

